# What You Do For A Living



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Now then,

Interested to know what you guys do for a living.

I am a Residential Care Officer in which I look after young people from the age of 11 to 18. These YP have been subject to physical, mental and sexual abuse and in some cases neglected by their parents. I have had many, many jobs however this line of work is the most demanding and indeed rewarding of them all.

Most if not all the kids I look after have never seen anything outside the abuse. I myself am in charge of their health and well being and take them to Cumbria every weekend to go biking, hiking, abseiling, rock climbing, kayaking and also teach them to make their own hammocks/bedding/shelter and also how to light fires for cooking their own meals, which they often catch themselves....rabbit, pheasant and fish.

Now, here is an interesting fact for you all to ponder over. Newcastle/Gateshead and Sunderland have the highest percentage of YP in care. 98% of our YP are from Newcastle.

And just to finish off, I was always a firm believer that EVERY human has the right to bare children. Well, not so much now. Bad parenting is getting worse by the day...ten fold.

So, what Ya'll do?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Pipe fitter

Basically a over qualified under paid plumber


----------



## davesurf20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Process Engineer for Rolls-Royce aero. Currently making parts for next generation aircraft engines.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Work


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Fixer


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Trainee butcher - worked in architecture for 7 years previous and was a joiner previous to that


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Teacher


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> Trainee butcher - worked in architecture for 7 years previous and was a joiner previous to that


Butcher. Not thats an alpha job


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

mechanic.


----------



## Carl_t (Aug 30, 2014)

Lab technician, on subsea fasteners


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Student training to be a Podiatrist


----------



## donkeytwonk (Apr 12, 2012)

I work in critical care


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

in before the video games for a living brigade


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm a full-time badman

Or I work in the distribution of edible goods between companies and liaise with customers to transfer the ownership of aforementioned goods

(i stack shelves in tesco)


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Construction Project Manager - Enjoyable Job IMO


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Papa Smurf said:


> Im a chef, did it when I left school at 17,took a few years off to be a fireman (which I hated) but back with my true love now.


Interesting. I was a chef for near 10 years. Loved it when I was single, hated it when not lol. I still do a lot of cooking now and still have the passion.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

mrwright said:


> I'm a full-time badman
> 
> Or I work in the distribution of edible goods between companies and liaise with customers to transfer the ownership of aforementioned goods
> 
> (i stack shelves in tesco)


 :lol:

Soooo Funny :lol:


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

It's really good to see such a diverse job role here. Interesting indeed.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Pro Skydiver


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

NDT technition/welding inspector...


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Sit on my **** and pull a couple of levers.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

nitricdave said:


> Pro Skydiver


Just WOW!!!!

I have a fear of falling. I can rock climb all day long but the fear of falling fills my pants just by thinking about it.

Next year I would like to conquer that fear and go for a sky dive. Have to, want to :lol:


----------



## the.indian.guy (Mar 2, 2015)

merchant marine..


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

superpube said:


> Sit on my **** and pull a couple of levers.


Train/crane driver?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Stunt double in the Adult Film Industry....


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Mildo said:


> Train/crane driver?


I'd love to drive a crane. Terrified of heights though. So that won't happen.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

the.indian.guy said:


> merchant marine..


Cabin Boy?

:lol:


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Mildo said:


> Just WOW!!!!
> 
> I have a fear of falling. I can rock climb all day long but the fear of falling fills my pants just by thinking about it.
> 
> Next year I would like to conquer that fear and go for a sky dive. Have to, want to :lol:


You dont feel like your falling , people who have a fear of heights arent challenged by it either. It is better viewed as flying. If i had to choose a new career it would be something more altruistic along your lines.


----------



## the.indian.guy (Mar 2, 2015)

Mildo said:


> Cabin Boy?
> 
> :lol:


 i bet thats the only knowledge u have about shipping.

i am an engineer


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> NDT technition/welding inspector...


Thank you for your kind words man, I greatly appreciate that.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

the.indian.guy said:


> i bet thats the only knowledge u have about shipping.
> 
> i am an engineer


I was split many a night :lol:

Only joking of course man :thumb:


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

nitricdave said:


> You dont feel like your falling , people who have a fear of heights arent challenged by it either. It is better viewed as flying. If i had to choose a new career it would be something more altruistic along your lines.


I don't mind hights to be honest, looking down from the top of the CN Tower thrills me. However, if I think of jumping off it fills me pants. It's the part of " what would happen if I jump " kinda feeling.

Dam, even nervous thinking about it. lol


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Trainee lawyer


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm a Senior Analyst in a hospital. My job involves monitoring the million & one performance indicators that the Dept of Health has saddled hospitals with, modelling & monitoring the A&E activity, emergency admissions & Length of Stay so that management knows for any one period how many people to expect coming in and how many beds they will need. I'm also in charge of monitoring any special projects or initiatives if they have achieved what they set out to do, and I'm the go-to man if any statistical analysis needs doing.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> NDT technition/welding inspector...


ropes?



the.indian.guy said:


> merchant marine..


who you work for?


----------



## the.indian.guy (Mar 2, 2015)

scot-ish said:


> ropes?
> 
> who you work for?


I work for shell...


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

gynaecologist


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

the.indian.guy said:


> I work for shell...


Shell or STATSCO? Gas Fleet? you a cadet?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Marketing assistant for Audi


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

If I told you I'd have to kill you....


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

I inseminate the turkeys at the local poultry farm.

It's not actually a job but it's a fun hobby.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Sales and Finance manager for a large BMW dealership.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I'm a Senior Analyst in a hospital. My job involves monitoring the million & one performance indicators that the Dept of Health has saddled hospitals with, modelling & monitoring the A&E activity, emergency admissions & Length of Stay so that management knows for any one period how many people to expect coming in and how many beds they will need. I'm also in charge of monitoring any special projects or initiatives if they have achieved what they set out to do, and I'm the go-to man if any statistical analysis needs doing.


That sounds like 'Aspie' heaven?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Forensic mental health nurse


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Dolphin trainer.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

scot-ish said:


> ropes?
> 
> who you work for?


No ropes mate but will do at some stage my irata level1-2...


----------



## the.indian.guy (Mar 2, 2015)

scot-ish said:


> Shell or STATSCO? Gas Fleet? you a cadet?


Shell...

yes with LNG fleet.

i am 2nd assistant engineer


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

OOH Recruitment delivery lead - Love the job and mainly deal with different class drivers and carers!


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Verno said:


> Forensic mental health nurse


That sounds awesome. I would love to venture into something like this. Have you been doing it long?


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

PD89 said:


> Dolphin trainer.


Seriously? How cool is that :thumb:


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I'm a Senior Analyst in a hospital. My job involves monitoring the million & one performance indicators that the Dept of Health has saddled hospitals with, modelling & monitoring the A&E activity, emergency admissions & Length of Stay so that management knows for any one period how many people to expect coming in and how many beds they will need. I'm also in charge of monitoring any special projects or initiatives if they have achieved what they set out to do, and I'm the go-to man if any statistical analysis needs doing.


must be a bloody nightmare :tongue: , most of my local trusts performance indicators are amber/red and if you whisper 'the CQC are coming' people start to visibly sweat


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Self employed gas engineer/plumber


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Gas and solid fuel engineer and do a lot of chimney liners and flue systems


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

the.indian.guy said:


> Shell...
> 
> yes with LNG fleet.
> 
> i am 2nd assistant engineer


you know many brits? Ryan Bowes? I'm with Shell Upstream, Oil and Gas, but we've recently started involving STATSCO in our operations. prior to that i was Merchant.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Admin assistant


----------



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

Working as a contractor for hmrc. Worst job I've ever had. Trying to escape into an office role but they only seem to be interested in women for that sector.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> Sales and Finance manager for a large BMW dealership.


that mean you can get me a decent deal on a new M4 ? better than 6% APR and 9% discount of list?


----------



## Allyb (May 30, 2012)

Plasterer, p*ss take to try and put weight on!!


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

Gas mains and service layer. Replacement contract.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

scot-ish said:


> that mean you can get me a decent deal on a new M4 ? better than 6% APR and 9% discount of list?


No, that's as good as it gets buddy.

The finance is fixed at 6.4apr and 9% is pretty much almost at cost price.

You've done well.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Mildo said:


> Seriously? How cool is that :thumb:


Nah I'm a brick layer lol.. But it's what I tell birds when I'm out :thumb:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Title: Operations supervisor

Reality: booking material on to a database.

It's the most boring Job in the world and gives no fulfilment whatsoever, if anybody feels like giving me a break and can match or beat 22k, please, for the love of god, PM me.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

PD89 said:


> Nah I'm a brick layer lol.. But it's what I tell birds when I'm out :thumb:


 :lol:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Business development consultant.

I work with mostly ftse100 companies and help them develop a strategy to help them make lots more money with less resource in faster time. So I am part of the globalisation machine??


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Mildo said:


> That sounds awesome. I would love to venture into something like this. Have you been doing it long?


Nearly 15 yrs now. Are you at a privte unit? Try to get a secondment and do your nurse training.

Mantally very hard though and dangerous!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm a labourer. Basically a bitch but I get looked after so can't complain. Going from the print industry to construction was certainly an eye opener.

I couldn't dirty bulk if I tried either lol.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm a student mechanical engineer in the oil and gas industry (1 year internship), my summer internship role is student petroleum engineer same company very excited about that.

Then back to university in september fpr final year. I'm hoping to become a drill engineer. @scot-ish and others in industry, a heads up on which companys to apply for as graduate drill engineer please? My company have stopped drilling activities for atleast a year or two


----------



## BigBarney (May 6, 2014)

Graduated from uni last year, now working as an IT consultant.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Industrial butcher

Currently removing the stomach from freshly slaughtered pigs.

Up to my elbows in manure, all the guts,and half digested pig slop.

Life couldn't be better!


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

benno_2010 said:


> Trainee butcher - worked in architecture for 7 years previous and was a joiner previous to that


Quit!!!!!

Really......quit


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Gotista said:


> I'm a student mechanical engineer in the oil and gas industry (1 year internship), my summer internship role is student petroleum engineer same company very excited about that.
> 
> Then back to university in september fpr final year. I'm hoping to become a drill engineer. @scot-ish and others in industry, a heads up on which companys to apply for as graduate drill engineer please? My company have stopped drilling activities for atleast a year or two


nearly all companies will have stopped drill operations mate - drilling is dying down now, not worth expense to search due to cost/Barrel. this is the cycle though, 2 years or maybe a touch more it will pick up.

for graduate schemes, maersk, Stena are good - usually Big 4 is a company you want to get in about, and then not leave. will be harded now than it was a few years ago. if you want to get into that,you might have to postgrad in drilling and well. are you at RGU??


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

bogbrush said:


> Industrial butcher
> 
> Currently removing the stomach from freshly slaughtered pigs.
> 
> ...


why you covered in ****? any time i've gralloched the idea is to ensure the stomach isnt burst? dosnt that spoil the meat?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

hi

was glass cutter at a local glass company, did it for 20 years, got bored , and fed up with the trips to A & E, so started buying and selling motorcycles, and set a roofing company up, trouble is you cannot get the staff, every building labourer ive met is a highly skilled roofer ,  , nothing better than being up on a roof , love it.

steve


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

scot-ish said:


> why you covered in ****? any time i've gralloched the idea is to ensure the stomach isnt burst? dosnt that spoil the meat?


The guts come to me via vacuum, drop down from above on to my block, bursting intestines an such, the plastic bag covering the rectum is often burst or missing.

The stomach never bursts, but sometimes there flat, no food, other times full of food and gas,

To remove a stomach, free it from all fat and liver and lining, then the inlet is cut away aswell as the outlet.

There is no meat just guts.

Butchering not slaughtering..........every frigging hunter thinks they're a slaughter man or butcher.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Business development consultant.
> 
> I work with mostly ftse100 companies and help them develop a strategy to help them make lots more money with less resource in faster time. So I am part of the globalisation machine??


Workforce reduction specialist.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Business development consultant.
> 
> I work with mostly ftse100 companies and help them develop a strategy to help them make lots more money with less resource in faster time. So I am part of the globalisation machine??


Do you specialise in FTSE100 companies then? Whats the reason for mostly FTSE100 comps?


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

scot-ish said:


> nearly all companies will have stopped drill operations mate - drilling is dying down now, not worth expense to search due to cost/Barrel. this is the cycle though, 2 years or maybe a touch more it will pick up.
> 
> for graduate schemes, maersk, Stena are good - usually Big 4 is a company you want to get in about, and then not leave. will be harded now than it was a few years ago. if you want to get into that,you might have to postgrad in drilling and well. are you at RGU??


Big 4? Is that a company? No Im at Perenco which is essestially still BP. I love petroleum engineering fascinating stuff but I want to be offshore, and so drilling engineering offers the offshore aspect opposed to a resovoir or production engineer which is predominantly office based. Confused  My line manager has a link at mearsk maybe i could get him to introduce.

Im going to do a masters in petroleum.


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

big steve said:


> gynaecologist


The only cvnt you see is in the mirror!

Sorry lad could not resist.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Gotista said:


> Big 4? Is that a company? No Im at Perenco which is essestially still BP. I love petroleum engineering fascinating stuff but I want to be offshore, and so drilling engineering offers the offshore aspect opposed to a resovoir or production engineer which is predominantly office based. Confused  My line manager has a link at mearsk maybe i could get him to introduce.
> 
> Im going to do a masters in petroleum.


introduction wont work with them, its a proper graduate programme, take on every year, less than 5% applicants i think get jobs with them.

big 4 oil companies Shell, BP, EXxon and Chevron, they nearly all have a finger in all of each others assets, but for a drilling job point of view, Maersk, Transocean, BP, Shell would all be good. ENSCO are ok as well.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

scot-ish said:


> introduction wont work with them, its a proper graduate programme, take on every year, less than 5% applicants i think get jobs with them.
> 
> big 4 oil companies Shell, BP, EXxon and Chevron, they nearly all have a finger in all of each others assets, but for a drilling job point of view, Maersk, Transocean, BP, Shell would all be good. ENSCO are ok as well.


Ahh right, well getting on a graduate program won't be a problem as per my credentials, it's getting the role that i want, they are all generalised, i'm not wasting 2-4 years of my life rotating if i already know what i want to be. I think i should maybe focus on wells for now in the current climate.

Thanks for your advice mate.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

BobbyD said:


> The only cvnt you see is in the mirror!
> 
> Sorry lad could not resist.


Could be worse, his avatar could be him standing in a gym with his trousers round his ankles.


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Vehicle recovery.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Metal skills trainer for Saudi Aramco.


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Could be worse, his avatar could be him standing in a gym with his trousers round his ankles.


Those strides wouldn't pull up over these quads


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Level 3 rope access/ UT inspector on a oil refinery


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Health and Safety Manager...hate it...looking to move into Writing / Directing


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Gotista said:


> Ahh right, well getting on a graduate program won't be a problem as per my credentials, it's getting the role that i want, they are all generalised, i'm not wasting 2-4 years of my life rotating if i already know what i want to be. I think i should maybe focus on wells for now in the current climate.
> 
> Thanks for your advice mate.


i would bet that its not as easy as you think, everyone has masters and experience in a role prior to getting onto the graduate drilling programmes, its not just a degree and internship and guaranteed a place.

wells is decent, but again its not worth Focusing on something based on what will bring in money, focus on something that is of interest. thats what i would do anyways.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

barsnack said:


> Health and Safety Manager...hate it...looking to move into Writing / Directing


NEBOSH? would you adivse it? i already have IOSH and im loking into NEBOSH, actually had it booked for April, but looking to cancel and reschedule it due to other things with work. not sure i ould go into safety, but its a good thing to have for management i think.

cheers


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

ajguy1243 said:


> Do you specialise in FTSE100 companies then? Whats the reason for mostly FTSE100 comps?


Not always ftse100 here in UK it is mostly due to nature of modern business. I have worked for a few US Giants also. It is more to do with specialising in large, multi nationals with staff levels of 50,000 and turnover counted in billions.

I have done lots of work for mid sized companies also though. But structurally they are very different to larger multinationals.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Work with temperamental young offenders :clap:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

banzi said:


> Workforce reduction specialist.


Being completely honest mate it is seldom the case. Most of the time churn rates can manage staff levels. If you have a 5% churn rate (very common) and you have 10000 employees by simply not recruiting you will "lose" 500 staff each year. Best of all it's free (no redundancy and tribunals). So redundancy is always a last resort. Again where it happens you will find in larger companies it is about relocating by stealth.

I never recommend redundancy, it is always better to shift direction and invest the resource developing the business in new directions.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Work with temperamental young offenders :clap:


Ha ha, similar to my role then :lol:


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Webmaster, marketing analyst and social media manager + I do server maintenance when it's needed.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Work with temperamental young offenders :clap:


i take it you must work with a lot of people off this forum :lol:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Im a carpet fitter been doing it for about a year now


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Trainee lawyer


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Lead Design Draugtsman designing hydraulic/pneumatic/electical well control equipment for the oil & gas industry.....hoping for Drawing Office Manager in the near future!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Not always ftse100 here in UK it is mostly due to nature of modern business. I have worked for a few US Giants also. It is more to do with specialising in large, multi nationals with staff levels of 50,000 and turnover counted in billions.
> 
> I have done lots of work for mid sized companies also though. But structurally they are very different to larger multinationals.


I have just left an American giant with 100'000 employees as they are terrible to work for...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

scot-ish said:


> NEBOSH? would you adivse it? i already have IOSH and im loking into NEBOSH, actually had it booked for April, but looking to cancel and reschedule it due to other things with work. not sure i ould go into safety, but its a good thing to have for management i think.
> 
> cheers


nebosh general certificate or diploma......recommend both, the General Certificate to get started and the diploma if you can be ****d....ive just booked my mate on the general certificate...its great course to have, you should go for it


----------



## Hellrazer (Jan 3, 2015)

Mildo said:


> Now then,
> 
> Interested to know what you guys do for a living.
> 
> ...


Geeat job too. I have been in the same line of work or a number of years but overseeing the children's homes as a manager. Very rewarding work after you start to inderstand the issues behined the kids behaviours. Been very testing at times but I've managed to help a few kids on a massive scale get their lives together. Recently took a step back as wanted to work at frontline level again. Keep up the good work bud its nice to hear that you enjoy and value it for its suppprt the kids.

I get what you say about people having kids! The job changed my thought process aswel, child protection and safeguarding training can be an eye opener.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ajguy1243 said:


> I have just left an American giant with 100'000 employees as they are terrible to work for...


I work for a FTSE 50 company who have 60,000 employees, we were bought by them last year and it's only now the processes and stuff are starting to affect us.

Claiming expenses is such a fvcking pain in the 4rse, I haven't claimed any this year yet!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Smitch said:


> I work for a FTSE 50 company who have 60,000 employees, we were bought by them last year and it's only now the processes and stuff are starting to affect us.
> 
> Claiming expenses is such a fvcking pain in the 4rse, I haven't claimed any this year yet!


Big companies = corporate. Being corporate isn't good for employees, I know work for a consultancy with roughly 4000 employees where you feel part of the family not just someone working for the stock exchange


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

scot-ish said:


> i would bet that its not as easy as you think, everyone has masters and experience in a role prior to getting onto the graduate drilling programmes, its not just a degree and internship and guaranteed a place.
> 
> wells is decent, but again its not worth Focusing on something based on what will bring in money, focus on something that is of interest. thats what i would do anyways.


Oh don't get me wrong I know it's not easy, What I mean is I'm more employable than most and I would have a good chance mainly due to my experience, not many students have offshore experience, and responsibilties like I have had as a student, there most certainly will be competition, but I'll be a good candidate 

My interest is definetely drilling but when I think about it long term I'm not sure if it is wise. Even when the price goes up, how many more drilling operations will there be? How many more reservoires are to be discovered? Apart from workovers is there much work out there?

I'm interested in any branch of petroleum engineering really and if it can be based offshore then it would be a dream, fortunately the money is good in all the branches and especially offshore, what would you do?

my hunt continues...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ajguy1243 said:


> Big companies = corporate. Being corporate isn't good for employees, I know work for a consultancy with roughly 4000 employees where you feel part of the family not just someone working for the stock exchange


We were just 50 seats before, talk about culture shock. 

I worked for a company several years ago that got bought by Symantec, got out of there pretty quickly afterwards.


----------



## mbonheur (May 28, 2009)

Assistant prof in banking and finance at a business school


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

ajguy1243 said:


> Big companies = corporate. Being corporate isn't good for employees, I know work for a consultancy with roughly 4000 employees where you feel part of the family not just someone working for the stock exchange


Interesting, Why is being corporate not good for employees apart from the fact that one will feel 'lost' and not a part of the family.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Sales, Account & Business Develoment Manager for a technology company. Selling primarily to Oil & Gas and Defence companies. Everything from underwater 3D imaging sonars to Raytheon missile systems to the U.S. Navy.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

student 

studying for a degree in sport and exercise science.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

I work for innocent hand turning there mangos, it is most rewarding.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

ajguy1243 said:


> I have just left an American giant with 100'000 employees as they are terrible to work for...


Hmm I am guessing logistics....or fast food lol?

CAnt say every employer is great, some people love certain employers some hate them.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Hmm I am guessing logistics....or fast food lol?
> 
> CAnt say every employer is great, some people love certain employers some hate them.


Construction, Engineers and Designers mate. They basically do everything you can thi k of


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mildo said:


> Ha ha, similar to my role then :lol:


Yes but I prob get more paperwork!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zasker said:


> i take it you must work with a lot of people off this forum :lol:


Hmmmm...

Edit: raise of the eyebrow at times


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zasker said:


> student
> 
> studying for a degree in sport and exercise science.


Zasker this means Pen pushing and parties ...


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

ajguy1243 said:


> Construction, Engineers and Designers mate. They basically do everything you can thi k of


Employee happiness is like a democracy...no matter what you do, not everyone can be happy I guess.

I worked for Sky for a bit and they gave an incredible employee benefit each year. It was a festival where the employees could bring friends and family for the day / evening where everything was free and paid for by Sky. They had fairground rides, HUGE tents with stars and top bands and artists turn up (Texas, Pixie Lott, Alex Zane etc etc), free food, free drink, free transport, facepainting, clowns, etc for kids and TONS of free Disney and TV related merchandise. This was a seriously good event and was better than most UK music festivals. It cost Sky £millions each year to host it for their staff. When I went along I could not believe the scale of the event and how impressive the whole thing was...

Sky removed the festivals a few years back and I remember thinking they must be doing so due to cost. Nope, it was due to lack of interest from employees, they moaned of having to wait 30 mins to get in, moaned at the queue for (free) food and drink, moaned that the free buses were not frequent enough, moaned that they didn't get to the front of the stage, moaned that they could only bring 3 friends and family, moaned that they had to wait ten mins to meet Mickey Mouse...and even moaned that the weather was not good for the event.

I felt sorry for Sky, imagine gong to all that effort and expense (I really do mean this was a serious event costing millions each year) to get the WORST, most ungrateful response from your staff. I have many examples of this sort of thing in my time (mostly from STUPID unions) and it bewilders me as to why people behave in the manner they do.

Here is a picture of event to give a small idea...

View attachment 167454


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Another good example was when I was contracted by a large US multinational. I was in a meeting with the global HR director discussing how to reduce absence rates which at that time were about 8%. We looked at the processes and absence reasons etc and rather than take a Iron fist approach it was decided we would offer each employee with less than 5% annual absence a bonus at Xmas. This bonus was to the value of £500 which about 15 years ago was a lot of money. We both felt really excited about this proposal and the strategy we decided to take. HOWEVER, due to the employees being unionised, all such proposals had to be put before the union. No brainer we thought, why would the union challenge a bonus payment to employees. HOW WRONG WERE WE...

They disputed it outright, claimed that we cant give some employees £500 and not others...they said that the total pot should be split among all employees (irrespective of attendance), we tried to explain that this was a bonus based on attendance and not a bonus for just being employed. They had none of it, after about 2-3 hours the HR director simply said "Meeting is over, no one will receive any bonus in respect of attendance". He then left and toughened up the attendance procedures to speed up exit plans for poor attenders.

The irony is that most union members were never told about this meeting and how their (militant) union leaders lost them a great bonus. Best of all once the policies were tightened up...who got the blame, who did teh union point fingers at? people like me (the suits that came in to consult).

I swear if people knew half the truth they would be shocked....


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

bogbrush said:


> Quit!!!!!
> 
> Really......quit


I'm loving it so far tbh!! Hard work and it's great but I'm sure doing it for years can take it's toll!! I presume you were a butcher?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Papa Smurf said:


> Im a chef, did it when I left school at 17,took a few years off to be a fireman (which I hated) but back with my true love now.


You hated saving lives and playing pool? :confused1:


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Forklift driver for a massive engineering company that apparently make best cnc machines in the world.

For someone with **** all skills money's not to bad and my days are normally cushy as ****.


----------



## TheNewGirl (Oct 6, 2014)

Work in Argos. Hate it!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TheNewGirl said:


> Work in Argos. Hate it!


Don't blame you, I hate the place, refuse to go in


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i do security for a top Racing stables have only been doing it six Months before that i ran a night club. I Really enjoy the job although its 12 hours shifts and 84 hour weeks its good fun and i get to see some of the worlds best horses.i never knew there was so much involved in there training either.and now i have made friends with a few people there its even better


----------



## TheNewGirl (Oct 6, 2014)

Adz said:


> Don't blame you, I hate the place, refuse to go in


I wish there was more people like you! Shop opened at 10am today and there was people queuing outside from 9.45am!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I work in sales for an extremely successful high growth niche it company.

Pays well, cool perks, good life style but can be chaotic with so much change and expectations are high.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Business Performance ANALyst.

I get, display and ANALyse data.


----------



## the.indian.guy (Mar 2, 2015)

scot-ish said:


> you know many brits? Ryan Bowes? I'm with Shell Upstream, Oil and Gas, but we've recently started involving STATSCO in our operations. prior to that i was Merchant.


i know some brits.My chief and captain were both brits on last vessel.They were awesome people to work with.

anyways..it seems like you are kind of my boss sitting in office . LoLZ

hey boss....whats up??


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Approved Mental Health Professional


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Im a proffesional actor. Basically I pretend to have a severe disability, and get paid for.my fantastic acting skills from your taxes...cheers UKM I knew there was a reason a loved you all!


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

MBR said:


> Approved Mental Health Professional


Ride Hamsterley much? Glentress, Innerleithen?


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Mildo said:


> Ride Hamsterley much? Glentress, Innerleithen?


Glentress , Innerleithian and Laggan Wolftrax couple of times a year. Ride mostly in the Lakes.


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

Id have to kill you if i told you,

-  retail manager.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

bogbrush said:


> Industrial butcher
> 
> Currently removing the stomach from freshly slaughtered pigs.
> 
> ...


you just described my sex life....


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

security at a gentleman's club atm 6 nights whilst i recover from my op

usually a scaffolder.

on less money than usaul but life is easy got all day to train chill with misses.

then a relaxed eve at the club.


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

I run my own business catching fish for a living.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Where are all the UGL sellers??? :huh:


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Commissioning Engineer Gas & Oil. Lots of travel and lots of fun.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Commercial and contracts Manager- oil and Gas in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

superpube said:


> Sit on my **** and pull a couple of levers.


Home simpson is that you??


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Gym owner, S+C coach,


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

First I was a Butcher, then a Baker, now I'm a Candle Stick Maker.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

T100 said:


> Home simpson is that you??


D'oh


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

A lot of people in oil and gas on here. Far fewer doormen/bouncers/evilgeniuseshenchmen than i expected


----------



## dazzaturbomad (Feb 1, 2014)

hgv technician/mechanic,done it for 27 years now n hate it as the trades fcukd,plus I work for a bunch of greedy cnuts who are only interested in end of months figures spending as little as possible.gave them everthing I had last year and guess what? they put more on me till they broke me,now do as little as I can get away with.


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

Server Analyst  - Jumped up IT Nerd


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mechanical engineer/cnc machinist on automated cells


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Armitage Shanks said:


> Commissioning Engineer Gas & Oil. Lots of travel and lots of fun.


whats your background?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Archaic said:


> Where are all the UGL sellers??? :huh:


The oil industry..!!


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Chrisallan said:


> *Metal skills *trainer for Saudi Aramco.


What's that exactly mate? General metallurgy? Welding? Manufacture? You based out there!

In answer to the headline...I'm a Materials Engineer in the Oil and Gas Industry! Pays well, travel included and allows me to live in London as in my opinion unless it's your home town it's pretty much pointless living anywhere else!


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

Telecoms Network Planner.

Supplying Superfast Broadband to the UK - you're welcome!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Just changed jobs;

Head Of IT for a Private Equity Group - currently working with a large group of accountancy firms that is part of their portfolio to facilitate a sale.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'm a labourer. Basically a bitch but I get looked after so can't complain. Going from the print industry to construction was certainly an eye opener.
> 
> I couldn't dirty bulk if I tried either lol.


I work for a print company,Sh!te company Sh!te wage, Print industry is down the pan now, Im guessing thats why you made the switch?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I sit in an office posting on forums.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

benno_2010 said:


> Trainee butcher - worked in architecture for 7 years previous and was a joiner previous to that


of animals or ppl?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Microsoft solutions engineer. Company sells it, I build it then pass it on to someone else to look after


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Factory,shiftwork,bollox........nah its not too bad for a basically no qualifications kind of person.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

EctoSize said:


> What's that exactly mate? General metallurgy? Welding? Manufacture? You based out there!
> 
> In answer to the headline...I'm a Materials Engineer in the Oil and Gas Industry! Pays well, travel included and allows me to live in London as in my opinion unless it's your home town it's pretty much pointless living anywhere else!


I teach the young Saudi massive basic metal work,pipefitting,oxy/gas cutting,hydro testing ,how piping systems work,rigging,etc,etc.

I am based out here,but get to go home 3 times a year.

It's a pretty harsh leave cycle,but the pay is so much more than I could ever achieve at home,working offshore.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Chrisallan said:


> I teach the young Saudi massive basic metal work,pipefitting,oxy/gas cutting,hydro testing ,how piping systems work,rigging,etc,etc.
> 
> I am based out here,but get to go home 3 times a year.
> 
> It's a pretty harsh leave cycle,but the pay is so much more than I could ever achieve at home,working offshore.


Sounds good, involved in a lot of similar stuff with our project vendors

Got a mate out there as well in Al Jubail - not sure I could do it though, regardless of the money, too isolated for me! Good luck though


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Gotista said:


> whats your background?


Metering, sampling, SCADA, blenders, analysers etc...


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Software Developer / Analyst - Not terribly exciting.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> of animals or ppl?


Animals for now


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

offshore medic - trying to get into H&S


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

benno_2010 said:


> I'm loving it so far tbh!! Hard work and it's great but I'm sure doing it for years can take it's toll!! I presume you were a butcher?


No still a butcher mate, just not a very glamorous posistion right now(see other post)

I am British an Irish shop trained, 3 species and poultry, been in factory's now for about 15 years!

You training in shop or college?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Electrical Engineer - working for a company that specialises in CCTV, Fibre Optics, Wireless Networking, Building Management Systems and Integrated Systems. Recently came off the tools and moved into the Sales side of things


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

Chassis test engineer for Bentley motors.

10% Awesome 90% same old s**t.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> you just described my sex life....




Ye my Saturday nights, set me up well for this!

Dipped me wick in a lot worse!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

bogbrush said:


> No still a butcher mate, just not a very glamorous posistion right now(see other post)
> 
> I am British an Irish shop trained, 3 species and poultry, been in factory's now for about 15 years!
> 
> You training in shop or college?


Saw your posts after mine lol! So you're in a slaughter house or something else? Training in shop mate - will do it for 6 months to a year to get experience etc and then get the assessors out so I can get my qualifications (altho you learn **** all in education establishments compared to on the job training)

Absolutely love it tho - glad I made the change! How long you been a butcher? Have you always been in factories or shop based as well?


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Web/software developer, well training to be. So far, so good!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I cook :001_tt2:


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I cook :001_tt2:


meth?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Mince Pies said:


> meth?


no need,

got more money than common sense :thumbup1:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Financial planning and analysis. And, i hate my job to the core. But then who will pay for my protein..lol


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

benno_2010 said:


> Saw your posts after mine lol! So you're in a slaughter house or something else? Training in shop mate - will do it for 6 months to a year to get experience etc and then get the assessors out so I can get my qualifications (altho you learn **** all in education establishments compared to on the job training)
> 
> Absolutely love it tho - glad I made the change! How long you been a butcher? Have you always been in factories or shop based as well?


I'm in a factory in western Sweden, slaughtering and cutting plant

I trained in the shop up in n. Wales,then done a little in Dublin, before moving into factory work.(better hours an pay)

Worked round Britain an eu.

Do miss the shops though!


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Supermarket warehouse, same crap every day, hopefully getting my hgv license very soon so will move into that


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

bogbrush said:


> I'm in a factory in western Sweden, slaughtering and cutting plant
> 
> I trained in the shop up in n. Wales,then done a little in Dublin, before moving into factory work.(better hours an pay)
> 
> ...


Ahh that's cool - why Sweden tho and why did you get out of shop work? Purely hours etc? I think the shop is for me atm so we'll see where this leads me! Glad I made the change!


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

benno_2010 said:


> Ahh that's cool - why Sweden tho and why did you get out of shop work? Purely hours etc? I think the shop is for me atm so we'll see where this leads me! Glad I made the change!


Yeah just better hours an pay were the only reason, all factory work was of contracts hence work around eu.

I came to Sweden in 2004 just for summer time, still bloody here!

Anyways good luck! If I can help in anyway holla!!!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

bogbrush said:


> Yeah just better hours an pay were the only reason, all factory work was of contracts hence work around eu.
> 
> I came to Sweden in 2004 just for summer time, still bloody here!
> 
> Anyways good luck! If I can help in anyway holla!!!


Cheers pal - appreciated!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

AndyWaller said:


> Chassis test engineer for Bentley motors.
> 
> 10% Awesome 90% same old s**t.


That sounds ace mate, what does that involve?


----------



## I Punched A Cow (Nov 21, 2010)

Nurse, overworked and underpaid. Stress is going to kill me.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Compliance Support Officer, i enjoy the job but the money isnt great, but thats mainly cos of where i work rather than the job itself.


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Engineering then HGV, now I work in dementia care, which involves having 4 days off every week


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Im an account co-ordinator for Tata Steel Slit Processing.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

My official job title is; Researcher in Human Enhancement Drugs. Not the biochemical/manufacturing stuff, but patterns of use, research around adverse effects, motivations for use, illicit markets etc etc. I provide training for healthcare professionals (ie needle exchange staff, GP's etc) and others who engage with (primarily) steroid users professionally (ie prison staff). I don't have anything to do with pro athletes and doping though. I also contribute to academic research around the use of enhancement drugs, with a particular focus on anabolic steroids and their ancillaries.

Came to this via a broader research base in substance use, with a focus on injecting drug use (and a passion for weight lifting and everything that goes with it  )

Job soon to be axed due to funding cuts but I'm planning to go freelance doing all of the above...

OP - your job wins the thread frankly. Tough stuff but I'm sure it's very rewarding (plus you get to do lots of outdoorsy stuff...especially climbing....looooove climbing!) Much kudos to you for what is undoubtedly a difficult job to do.


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mechtronics technician for Offshore service company :thumb:


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

The Sweeney said:


> Sales and Finance manager for a large BMW dealership.


Can you do us a good deal on a Beemer?


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> That sounds ace mate, what does that involve?


It's pretty good to be fair, we have a workshop where we set up individual parts tests to see how they react to "real world" stresses before putting them into production.

We work on all pre-series stuff so it's pretty interesting.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Run a BMW Bodyshop for a large dealer, Doorman at the weekend nights. Debt collector.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

MFM said:


> Can you do us a good deal on a Beemer?


A new one, yes.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Gary29 said:


> That sounds ace mate, what does that involve?


Testing chassis for Bentley I'd assume.

:laugh:


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

AlexB18 said:


> Compliance Support Officer, i enjoy the job but the money isnt great, but thats mainly cos of where i work rather than the job itself.


What is that?


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

MD of a firm in The City, working mostly with Banks, Hedge Funds and Asset Managers.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Im an account co-ordinator for Tata Steel Slit Processing.


They wana get some drivers on those lorries who can drive lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm a van driver. I've seen some things I can tell you lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Jamieson said:


> MD of a firm in The City, working mostly with Banks, Hedge Funds and Asset Managers.


Doing what?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

AndyWaller said:


> Chassis test engineer for Bentley motors.
> 
> 10% Awesome 90% same old s**t.


You from Crewe then mate?


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Mildo said:


> Now then,
> 
> Interested to know what you guys do for a living.
> 
> ...


I've never in my life seen a job description and thought "that's what I wanna do". I've just never known. I did 5 years at college studying electronics and worked in the casino industry for 7 years as a service engineer. Repairing and maintaining various pieces of casino equipment.

18 months ago I left there and started working on the motorways. White lines, cats eyes etc. **** job but pays well.

However I really take my hat off to anyone who works with underprivileged or abused kids and your job sounds fantastic.

Fair play.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

student, also work voluntarily (for the time being) in a college as a lab technician. friend of mine is a builder so whenever he needs a hand i help him out, usually couple of times a month so enough money to support myself.


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

ajguy1243 said:


> You from Crewe then mate?


I'm from Bolton originally mate, I moved down here for work.

Are you mate?


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Financial advisor


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Jamieson said:


> MD of a firm in The City, working mostly with Banks, Hedge Funds and Asset Managers.


Get me a job bro, il get u as big as zack king khan lol


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> A new one, yes.


now that APR is below 5% on the new M4 is there any better discount thatn 10-11% on new price? thats on an order?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I play chess and screw.....

SickC approved


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

PT, model, film producer. And was a sales/lettings negotiator in property for 2 years a while back.

All freelance.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

lewishart said:


> PT, model, film producer. And was a sales/lettings negotiator in property for 2 years a while back.
> 
> All freelance.


Which films have you produced?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Steal women's knickers off clothes line's.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I changed a few times, get bored 

Structural Engineer (really liked it but pay and conditions were sh#t then), University researcher (easy life, nice bunch of nerds but better when older), Computer Programmer (enjoyed it and fast paced, nice, honest blokes/geeks), Investment Banking for 10 years (hated it / industry full of pretentious and arrogant kn#bs) jacked it in, moved to China, studying Mandarin and travelling about, contemplating life.

... oh, and gym


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Electronics engineer and part time delivery man


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

scot-ish said:


> now that APR is below 5% on the new M4 is there any better discount thatn 10-11% on new price? thats on an order?


10% is cost price on a M4 - that's every penny.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes said:


> What is that?


Basically i work on clients regulated by the Financial Conduct Authority i carry out audits, make sure procedures are up to date with current regulations and generally make sure the policies on the client im responsible for are stuck to.

Sounds like a boring job but i actually do enjoy it.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

AlexB18 said:


> Basically i work on clients regulated by the Financial Conduct Authority i carry out audits, make sure procedures are up to date with current regulations and generally make sure the policies on the client im responsible for are stuck to.
> 
> Sounds like a boring job but i actually do enjoy it.


****ing auditor...scum. Lol

I'm sure you're very nice though.


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Doing what?


We transcribe multi and single voice to data, so anything from single line reminders or meeting notes to providing transcripts of entire presentations, board meetings, Central Bank press Conferences etc.

Lots of Financial Services sales teams use us as the service pretty much fits the old adage of 'Save you time or make you money'.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> ****ing auditor...scum. Lol
> 
> I'm sure you're very nice though.


I have a lot of people who arent my best friend put it that way haha, but im not a known giver of ****s so its alright  besides if they did their jobs properly they wouldnt have me mythering em haha.

But yes i like to think im a lovely lad really ha.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Jamieson said:


> We transcribe multi and single voice to data, so anything from single line reminders or meeting notes to providing transcripts of entire presentations, board meetings, Central Bank press Conferences etc.
> 
> Lots of Financial Services sales teams use us as the service pretty much fits the old adage of 'Save you time or make you money'.


Not come across that before.

I assume you mean electronic data, and i suppose they then archive it somewhere? Would be interested to know what the company/technology is called, you can PM me if you like.

I work in IT security and if this data needs to then be securely stored due to FCA regulations etc i'd like to know about it.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

AndyWaller said:


> I'm from Bolton originally mate, I moved down here for work.
> 
> Are you mate?


I'm sort of in between Holmes chapel and Knutsford mate. What gym do you train at?


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

ajguy1243 said:


> I'm sort of in between Holmes chapel and Knutsford mate. What gym do you train at?


I train at Simply Gym mate. It's round the corner from work and it's pretty cheap with no contract.

I'm trying Peak Physique next month as my mate trains there. Meant to be really good.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Televsion editor.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

actor


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Muff Diver


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

I work for GCHQ, I've read some of the messages you lot send about online, filthy scumbags


----------



## shaboy (Oct 21, 2014)

Aerospace design engineer, currently on here because my computers been trying to save for the past 15 min


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

shaboy said:


> Aerospace design engineer, currently on here because my computers been trying to save for the past 15 min


sounds like the technology you guys are using is bang up to date


----------



## shaboy (Oct 21, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> sounds like the technology you guys are using is bang up to date


They try and make things better, which they kind off do, but with that seem to come more problems. It's basically sh!t itself so I've just lost an hour's work


----------



## Arliquin (Sep 7, 2014)

was a lumberjack and also sold power tools, now a student hence why I have time to be on uk-m haha


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Infantry soldier thinking of leaving tho and doing lorry driving to pay the bills whilst studying to be a nurse


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Plumber,,....


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> Infantry soldier thinking of leaving tho and doing lorry driving to pay the bills whilst studying to be a nurse


If I were you i'd do occupational therapy instead of nursing


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> If I were you i'd do occupational therapy instead of nursing


How come? Have you experience in either? I just want a career change and thought about nursing I would like to be a fireman but hardly ever recruiting


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Steal women's knickers off clothes line's.


sell them on ebay bro...big bucks.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

mal said:


> sell them on ebay bro...big bucks.


Would you like a few pairs Mal?.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Gym Owner, PT< Strength and Conditioning coach, sports therapist and Masseure


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I do quite a few different things; e-commerce business, photography, retoucher and Photoshop tutor, mag editor, and most recently strength/conditioning coach and online coaching etc.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kristina said:


> I do quite a few different things; e-commerce business, photography, *retoucher and Photoshop tutor*, mag editor, and most recently strength/conditioning coach and online coaching etc.


nice work on the avi


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> How come? Have you experience in either? I just want a career change and thought about nursing I would like to be a fireman but hardly ever recruiting


My flatmate is a Physio - He says OT's get the exact same wage (Due to NHS wage brackets) and do around 1/5th of the work.

Nurses are underpaid and overworked.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> nice work on the avi


Shhhh. Don't give away my secrets..! :lol:


----------



## iMunkie (Aug 10, 2011)

I do Statistical Analysis for Motor Insurance - not a bad past time 



banzi said:


> nice work on the avi


Haha! I should learn to photoshop my pictures  I wouldn't need to train anymore and hello PIZZA!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Linderz said:


> My flatmate is a Physio - He says OT's get the exact same wage (Due to NHS wage brackets) and do around 1/5th of the work.
> 
> Nurses are underpaid and overworked.





UlsterRugby said:


> How come? Have you experience in either? I just want a career change and thought about nursing I would like to be a fireman but hardly ever recruiting


I was in same boat as you, working and looking to go uni (NHS course so no need to pay for it) so I looked into them quite a bit. O/T is very similar to nursing and the pay can be seriously good. You can work alongside a nursing team too. And there is more demand for O/Ts so quicker progression up the pay bands. I only mentioned because lots of people say they want to do nursing and aren't aware of O/Ts so i've assumed you don't have knowledge of it. I had an O/T friend from NZ that came here as she was willing to work anywhere she was put on a right wage through an agency like £26/hr or something crazy like that. Just have a look into it


----------



## chickenjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

Mildo said:


> Now then,
> 
> Interested to know what you guys do for a living.
> 
> ...


Hats off man , Showed this to a friend who's a firm believer in the Meat Head gym stereotype and now she's taken her words back.


----------



## chickenjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

Im a Computer Science Student.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

K den I'm a fluffer for female porn stars......... u jelly?


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

So many exciting and interesting jobs around that I wish I was doing lol! These days, I'm based around Heathrow Airport involved in Operational and Engineering Projects, aswell as trying to expand further afield :bounce: Day dreams of white beaches, and bright sunshine are never far from my thoughts though! :thumbup1:

Neil


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Construction and security

Thinking of starting a escort agency though


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

R&D product development medical devices.

Innovative and novel technologies such as tissue engineering, biological implants or advanced polymers and polymer coatings.

Quite varied, but not that many opportunities.


----------

